# Forgotten Realms Online needing more PPL



## alex1g (Dec 5, 2004)

For anyone interested in playing Forgotten Realms Online Campaign. Software to use is Klooge. I'm a non linear DM so if the group wants to go where ever I'm up for it. I use all the maps from FR Atlas CD so all the maps are authetic to the world. Of course will have side quest and adlib if the game demands it. Am using 3.5 rules. Time line is after the destruction of Cormyr. PCs are the standard Players Handbook class. Players start at 5th lvl.
Anyway I have 5 FREE slots for the game. All you have to do is install the Klooge Client, which is FREE, and you can connect to my game. There's other games out there but some require licenses. So if you are interested in playing in FREE Forgotten Realms Campaign drop by

http://www.forgottenadventures.com/


----------

